# New macro pics



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2009)

After couple of camera classes on using "manual" mode the macro photos are getting closer to what I want finally. There are still much room for improvement, especially on lighting (need diffuser), and maybe cleaning up using photoshop. Following are some to share along.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 8, 2009)

Good show. We want more! :lol:


----------



## Frack (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice Yen. I love some macro shots.


----------



## ismart (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice Yen! You are getting good!


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice improvement!

Manual is the way to go for serious macro! Glad the class is helping you.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 8, 2009)

Good job Yen, did u ask teacher if he could help someone like me?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are some really nice pictures.


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice I can actually see the eyes!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks all.

@ kamakiri: Agree! Manual mode allows me to better adjust the f-stop and ISO. There are plenty to learn.

@ hibiscusmile: Is a she. If you pay her the flight ticket i am sure she is more than willing to visit your mantis farm too  

Sitting in the class makes me feel like a baby i must be the only "younger" person still needing tutoring on photographing  

Here is a snap of the first class when the tutor is going through some basic stuff. She uses Nikon, but i am a Canon fan..... damn!


----------



## rayg (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are amazing portraits, Yen. As a little construtive art critique, I think the richness of the colors in the mantids gets lost in the intensity of the background color. I always enjoy your photos on this forum. Thanks for the great pics.

Ray


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 9, 2009)

rayg said:


> Those are amazing portraits, Yen. As a little construtive art critique, I think the richness of the colors in the mantids gets lost in the intensity of the background color. I always enjoy your photos on this forum. Thanks for the great pics. Ray


Thanks Ray. I think the natural light is probably the best. I will bring them to my yard and snap some photos.


----------



## Giosan (Apr 9, 2009)

Great Yen Saw! Nice to see how its working


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 10, 2009)

I didn't know people with an DSLR shot anything but manual/AV/TV modes!

Im no expert but as a little critique I say change the background color. Its really distractingly bright and takes away from your otherwise good, focused mantid shots. just my 2 cents  

edit: didn't notice someone already commented on the background.... my bad


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 10, 2009)

haha, sure Yen, sure and u r just a baby to some of us old folks!


----------



## Pelle (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice pics! Like the Leptomantella


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks all. Yeatzee, yep i am going to dicth all those yellow background  As Pim suggested a black background which sounds like a great idea. But maybe after i get a better flashlight. Will practise taking some pics outdoor this weekend if the weather is good.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice pics, Yen... really looking forward to the outdoors ones!


----------



## jacksun (Apr 12, 2009)

Awesome pics Yen!!!!!

As for your background, I agree changing it would help, but I'm not sure I would go black, it tends to be too dark sometimes, but experimentation is all part of the learning game. I am no expert (not even close) but I would try a deep deep green, and maybe some charcoal greys, but that's just me.

I'd also check out what 400 and 1000 ASA film does for your pics - oh, sorry, you have a digital SLR, right? I'm an old guy (correction: really old guy)...I still have a 35mm Minolta that is completely manual with a full set of lenses and filters. Film comes in rolls and you have to go to the mall and wait to see your pics - no preview screen except what you are pointing at....and no immediate results for retakes if needed. Not a Browning, but close  

Nice work!!!

Wayne


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Jacksun. I am old enough to know and use those 35 mm manual camera too. Minolta happened to be my dad (and my in-law) favorite too back in the 70s it is a great camera, take wonderful pics too, but i have to say learning photographing hasn't been easier and forgiving with the current digital SLR, once familiar with all the buttons. In the old days, from a roll of 35 mm film there are probably only few that could make it to the screen it takes so much effort to master it.

I couldn't find a black background, so i used different colors. one of them is the dark green/grey as you suggested Jacksun  

















@ Becky

Taken with overcast weather bummer! been raining for the past two days here.


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice improvements Yen! Another way to get a 'black' background is to use your flash as the 'main' light and just make sure the background is far enough away to not be lit by the flash. An off shoe cord or wireless is another good way to do that.

Shot in a room with white walls


----------



## jacksun (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking good Yen, nice work!!!!!

Wayne


----------



## Christopher.S (Apr 16, 2009)

You have made some good progress Yen.

Chris


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 16, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Nice improvements Yen! Another way to get a 'black' background is to use your flash as the 'main' light and just make sure the background is far enough away to not be lit by the flash. An off shoe cord or wireless is another good way to do that.Shot in a room with white walls


Thanks for the tips Kamakiri.... Arigato!  



Jacksun said:


> Looking good Yen, nice work!!!!!Wayne


Thanks Wayne



Christopher.S said:


> You have made some good progress Yen.Chris


I wouldn't be able to take those macro shots if not for you Chris. For anyone who don't know Chris, he is the expert who gave me lot of great advice from photo shooting to equipment. Show us some of your great macro pics here Chris. As promised, i hope to send you some mantis in the future.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

theres no need to use a black background to get black images...just make sure theres nothing behind the subject..take them in a dull room with not much light.shoot at around f/22 it willl be jet black

lovely images yen..so your using a onboard flash to light these images?how are you lighting the background?


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats the key with macro work it seems......its all about lighting. Any one can go out and buy a macro lens but you need good lighting to be able to pull of those amazing shots. Im thinking about investing into a macro flash........ good or bad idea?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 20, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Thats the key with macro work it seems......its all about lighting. Any one can go out and buy a macro lens but you need good lighting to be able to pull of those amazing shots. Im thinking about investing into a macro flash........ good or bad idea?


good idea.a diffused flash is what your need..shooting at 1:1 above to get the settings you want ie iso 100 to get the most detail around f/11.when you start going above 1:1 theres so little light hitting the sensor that the only way to get good sharp shots is with a flash.

All Canon gear - 400D - MPE-65 - MT-24EX with Gary Fong Puffer Pop-Up Flash Diffuser 1 on each head


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't attempted to shoot above 1:1 but the only way I can get usable shots are in direct sun it seems.....so I think a macro flash all around would be a good investment. Now the tedious job of saving up begins  

btw, dont think you shouldn't experiment with different colors, just not such vibrant colors  

i.e. http://digart.img.digart.pl/data/img/vol0/...400/3039836.jpg &lt;--- not my pictures


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 20, 2009)

Edit: I know you don't use a ring flash macrojunkie, but there are no MT-24EX equivalents for Pentax so would a macro ring flash suffice?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> theres no need to use a black background to get black images...just make sure theres nothing behind the subject..take them in a dull room with not much light.shoot at around f/22 it willl be jet blacklovely images yen..so your using a onboard flash to light these images?how are you lighting the background?


So if i shoot at f/22, should i change ISO to like 400 or larger? otherwise the subject became very dark as well.

Yeah it is the onboard flash. I have a flourescent light on top as below. I am looking for other alternative so i could still use my 580 EX flash.






Couple pic of Creobroter nebulosa taken recently.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> So if i shoot at f/22, should i change ISO to like 400 or larger? otherwise the subject became very dark as well.Yeah it is the onboard flash. I have a flourescent light on top as below. I am looking for other alternative so i could still use my 580 EX flash.


the hole point of having low iso(100) the highest shutter speed pos(200 with the flash sync) and f/22 would mean almost 0 light is hitting the senser..yer the subject would be dark..thats why your going to use flash.  let me know how it turns out.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> the hole point of having low iso(100) the highest shutter speed pos(200 with the flash sync) and f/22 would mean almost 0 light is hitting the senser..yer the subject would be dark..thats why your going to use flash.  let me know how it turns out.


Thanks MJ. Yeah that's right the larger ISO could produce grainy pic. I am thinking of getting a micro sync triggers which connect my flash light to the camera with a wire so i could point my flash directly to the subject. Another option would be flash bracket. Thinking of Wimberley or Kirk flash bracket.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks MJ. Yeah that's right the larger ISO could produce grainy pic. I am thinking of getting a micro sync triggers which connect my flash light to the camera with a wire so i could point my flash directly to the subject. Another option would be flash bracket. Thinking of Wimberley or Kirk flash bracket.


yep..you need your 580ex?i keep forgetting the names..any way,you need to get your flash right up close againts your lens..bracket wold be good..i also need one..thats how i get alot of my black images.alot of the time im holding a small stick with my left hand which the mantis is on and my right hand i have the camara.i hold it up in he air and take the shots..because theres nothing behind the subject the images come out with a pure black background.your need to set your flash fec to around -2/3 as when your shooting subjects(mainly white ones) with no background for some reason it fool the sensor in thinking it has to over expose..To compensate for that your need to turn the flash power down.-2/3 mayby even -1..just have a play see how u get on


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> yep..you need your 580ex?i keep forgetting the names..any way,you need to get your flash right up close againts your lens..bracket wold be good..i also need one..thats how i get alot of my black images.alot of the time im holding a small stick with my left hand which the mantis is on and my right hand i have the camara.i hold it up in he air and take the shots..because theres nothing behind the subject the images come out with a pure black background.your need to set your flash fec to around -2/3 as when your shooting subjects(mainly white ones) with no background for some reason it fool the sensor in thinking it has to over expose..To compensate for that your need to turn the flash power down.-2/3 mayby even -1..just have a play see how u get on


Thanks MJ. Good point!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 22, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Thanks MJ. Yeah that's right the larger ISO could produce grainy pic. I am thinking of getting a micro sync triggers which connect my flash light to the camera with a wire so i could point my flash directly to the subject. Another option would be flash bracket. Thinking of Wimberley or Kirk flash bracket.


With a camera like yours, Yen, you shouldn't have a noise problem ("grain"? you must be an old film camera man!) at 400 or even 800 ISO (go to Steve's Digicam Reviews for a discussion of this on your camera, with illustrations). If you want a nice even illumination for your macros (as opposed to "dramatic" shadows), you might want to consider an LED ring light which clamps around the lens. They tend to be demanding of battery power, but aside from convenience, you get to see how the pic will come out before you shoot.

I, find that light-ring pix tend to be a little too bland, myself, and another way of controlling light (combined diffused and directional) and background for macros is to use a light box (EZ Cube is a popular example). This kind of setup is very popular with the pros, but you need a cooperative mantis!

Your pics are coming along very nicely; experiment, experiment, experiment!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks Phil. Ha yep "grain"....  The LED ring light wil do magic i am sure. I am looking for a cheaper way (i am tight-axx!)  to get away with it. Besides the money, it is fun exploring all kind of alternatives on photographing. LIghting and diffuser, manual and auto, cooperative human and mantis.... it is all challenging to amatuer like me


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 22, 2009)

ring flash arnt any good unless they have ratio control on them.dont bother with the cheap ring lights unless you want flat even lighting with no shadows as they havent got settings on them to change the ratio controll.Thats why i like the canons mt-24ex twin light so much.you can change each head to any postion.its not cheape tho &lt;_&lt; .tbh tho yen a good frined of mine lordv has a 430ex on a bracket and his images are some of the best around.


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

macro junkie said:


> ring flash arnt any good unless they have ratio control on them.dont bother with the cheap ring lights unless you want flat even lighting with no shadows as they havent got settings on them to change the ratio controll.Thats why i like the canons mt-24ex twin light so much.you can change each head to any postion.its not cheape tho &lt;_&lt; .tbh tho yen a good frined of mine lordv has a 430ex on a bracket and his images are some of the best around.


Thx MJ, i really need to consider flash bracket. I will be in touble (from my "boss") if i decided to get a mt-24ex like yours MJ


----------

